
Insects can teach us about the origins of consciousness - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-04-insects-consciousness.html
======
chatwinra
Really interesting! Reminded me of a good Economist article recently that went
into the idea of 'consciousness' in more detail and how certain animals show
different elements of it -

[http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21676961-inner-lives-
an...](http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21676961-inner-lives-animals-are-
hard-study-there-evidence-they-may-be-lot-richer-science-once-thought)

~~~
linhchi
Wow very good read in the link.

I like the chimp that hid stones to throw at visitors that annoy him later
haha

------
zafka
I started raising bees last year, and think I am set to learn a few new things
about consciousness. I am starting to think that the "Hive Mind" recognizes
me. After I get more experienced I for sure plan to do more experiments.

